# PUMA 200W BOX MOD - Vapor Storm



## Timwis (30/5/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the PUMA 200W Box Mod by Vapor Storm. The PUMA 200W Box Mod was supplied for the purpose of this review by Alice from Vapor Storm.

http://www.vstormecig.com/show.asp?id=277





Introduction

Vapor Storm in my opinion produce very decent devices at reasonable prices, here we have the PUMA 200W also marketed as the PUMA 230W (more about that later). It's a plastic, featherweight device that punches more like a heavyweight and comes in various designs, some of the designs won't be for everyone but i find them quite cool.

In the Box



 

Contents:

1 x Puma 200W Box Mod (Without 18650 Battery)

1 x Micro USB Cable

1 x User Manual

1 x Battery Safety Card

1 x Quality Inspection Card

Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The PUMA comes in a presentation box and once opened i was met by a little stumpy device that weighs practically nothing. The device is made from ABS plastic with a really nice feeling rubberised finish that seems very durable. The PUMA comes in some groovy designs which won't be for everyone but others will love, i received the Old Story version but it's also available in Black Red, Blue, Blue Yellow, Camo grey, Forever Love, Limited Edition 1 and Limited Edition 2. The device is just wide enough at the back to accommodate duel 18650 batteries and then the sides taper inwards making the device much narrower at the front. One side of the device has "VAPES" in large etched deeply into the surface but it gets hidden amongst the design, there is also a venting slit where the battery door fits to the device, the opposite side also has a venting slit but no other features apart from the design. The front of the device has a round, curved fire button which again is hidden within the design but very easy to feel, at the bottom we have the - and + on a rocker and under this the micro USB port, finally on the front we have a OLED screen housed centrally. The base of the device has no features just the design then moving to the top we have towards the front a 510 plate with spring loaded 510. When it comes to build quality it's a plastic device yet it has been made very well and the rubberised finish feels high quality and durable, ergonomically i'm finding the PUMA excellent.



 

 


 

 


PUMA Specs:

Variable Wattage and Temperature Control Mod
Wattage Range: 5W - 200W
Resistance Range: 0.06Ω - 3Ω
Requires Dual 18650 batteries (Not Included)
Dual Battery Display
Detailed LED Screen
Multiple Vaping Modes:
- Variable Wattage: up to 200W
- Temperature Control Mode: 100°C - 315°C / 200°F - 600°F
TC Mode works with: Ni200 / Ti / SS316 / TCR
Fast Balance Charging Via USB Port
Colours: Black Red, Blue, Blue Yellow, Camo grey, Forever Love, Limited Edition 1, Limited Edition 2, Old Story





Also known as the PUMA 230W

The Puma is a 200W device when using in variable wattage mode but when in bypass mode and used with the right ohm resistant coil does have the capabilities to hit the 230W mark.





Using the Puma 

The back can be easily removed using the side venting slots to fit your duel 18650 batteries, the door itself has no magnets but relies simply on precision sized door and device and i must say the door fits very nicely and i've had no issues whatsoever. Despite having no issues with the battery door yet again we have Black on Black battery orientation (please use white). The device is the standard 5 clicks on and 5 clicks off, once on we have a large bright screen with a wealth of information. The font used for the wattage (temp when in temp control) is very large but as we go down the display the font becomes smaller to cram all the information on the screen, i have good eyesight so have no issues but the info really needs to be slightly larger (they could of reduced the font at the top of the screen to achieve this). The display has the mode at the top, under this is the wattage (temp when in temp control), next we have to the left the last temp you used (last wattage you used when in temp control), no idea why, to the right we have "W" if the main display is displaying wattage or your temperature unit if the main display is temperature. At the bottom of the screen to the left we have 2 battery status bars, to the right of this is the cramped information i referred to which is voltage, amps, resistance and time vaped. To lock the resistance on the device you need to press the + and fire together which makes the resistance flash then pressing fire locks it. On the Puma the device has been made as simple as possible to operate, instead of the usual 3 clicks to enter the menu system you just hold the - and + keys together which causes the mode to flash, now using the + and - buttons you can navigate through the modes which are VW, NI, SS, TI, M1, M2, Bypass and CCW. When choosing a temp control wire it first allows you to set wattage (maximum of 75W in temp control), next you can adjust your TCR if needed, then you can adjust the temperature in the usual way. I can't find a way to lock the device but not sure if i'm just being thick, if the device can be locked and someone knows how a comment would be much appreciated.



 

 


 

Performance

Firing and ramp up times are getting better and better on devices and the Puma fires instantly and hit's harder than most, the fire button hidden in the design is easily found and has a nice feel to it. The curve feature works well and the device remains quiet at low wattage, i did take this higher than i would usually as i was just curious how hot the device would get. I took it to 170W (Christ! Never again) and was surprised the device was still cool and it certainly seemed 170W, if the PUMA doesn't do the full 200W it's very close to it. You can fit up to 26mm tanks without overhang and the PUMA supports Fast balanced charging.



 

 

 

Conclusion

A really well priced, lightweight, high wattage device. The PUMA is suitable as both a desktop or on the go device and performs very well.





Likes

Looks good (My opinion)
Well made
Lightweight
Not underpowered
High Wattage
Temp control
Custom Curve
Very easy to use
Fires instantly and hits hard
Ergonomically friendly
Bright display
Fast balanced charging

Dislikes

Information at the bottom of screen, font too small.
Black on Black battery orientation

Once again i would like to thank Alice from Vapor Storm for supplying the PUMA 200W for the purpose of this review.

http://www.vstormecig.com/show.asp?id=277

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (30/5/18)

Thanks @Timwis.
It looks cool


Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the PUMA 200W Box Mod by Vapor Storm. The PUMA 200W Box Mod was supplied for the purpose of this review by Alice from Vapor Storm.
> 
> http://www.vstormecig.com/show.asp?id=277
> 
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (30/5/18)

Resistance said:


> Thanks @Timwis.
> It looks cool
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


The one i received "Old Story" i love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/6/18)

I met a guy with one today. White with graphics ,looked awesome in person and compact for a two cell mod.He say's he has it for a week and he likes it compared to what he used before.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

